# Iberian chicken soup recipe needed



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I've searched the net to no avail, looked through my New England Cookbook that's got Portuguese recipes in it, and I just can't find a recipe for an Iberian (Portuguese or Spanish) Chicken soup/stew recipe. I have a customer who'd requested it and I'd like to do it for him.

I've found Portuguese chix soup recipes that have mint and lemon in them, but this is supposed to be a hearty soup with a hint of cinnamon.

Does anyone have any ideas? Can you direct me to a site?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is a link:

Sopas,Caldos, Reeitas,Roteiro Gastronómico de Portugal


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Epicous, Thanks so much for taking the time to locate that site for me, but although my grandmother was half Portuguese, it seems I wasn't paying much attention because I don't even know the word for chicken in that language. I do, however, now some swear words. . 

Do you happen to know of a site in English? I thought if I could find a soup with chicken in it, I could at least try to translate the rest of the recipe. Well, that's more dif***ult than it seemed at first....


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

oops . . . .


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Since my language is Spanish, I can help you with some Portuguese.
Sopa de Galinha = "Hen" Soup > Chicken Soup
canela = cinnamom
limao = lemon


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Epicous, could you please, please, tell me what makes your dishes "spot on"? There aren't many Mexican culinary experts here. I'm not a chef but I would really appreciate it, and I think others would too.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Epicous, This one looks like it has chicken and cinnamon. Could you please take a look at the list of ingredients and tell me if this might be the one I want? If so, would you mind translating the list of ingredients? I can figure out the directions. Thanks for your help!

Sopa de Galinha com Milho-Doce
do livro - Bom Apetite
Da Editorial Verbo


Ingredientes:
Para 8 pessoas


*

3 peitos de galinha (ou frango) sem pele
*

400 g de milho-doce
*

1,25 litros de caldo de galinha
*

sal
*

pimenta
*

2 claras de ovo
*

1 colher de sopa de leite
*

1 colher de sopa de maizena dissolvida em 2 colheres de sopa de água fria
*

6-8 folhas de espinafres sem talos, picados grosseiramente
*

3 pés de cebolinho, picados finamente 

Confecção:

Corte a carne em tiras finas e compridas.
Ponha o milho-doce e o caldo de galinha numa caçarola grande e deixe levantar fervura.
Junte as tiras de galinha, reduza o lume e deixe fervilhar suavemente durante 5 minutos.
Tempere com sal e pimenta.
Bata as claras de ovo até ficarem em espuma mas não em castelo, depois misture-as com o leite e deixe descansar enquanto continua com a receita.
Junte a mistura de maizena à sopa, mexendo constantemente até levantar fervura.
Adicione as folhas de espinafres e o cebolinho.
Adicione a mistura das claras com o leite.
Mexa a sopa algumas vezes de modo a que as claras ao coagularem formem como que filamentos à superfície da sopa.


----------



## leonorsousabast (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi!
I hope this helps... If you need anything else from Portugal or Spain please let me know...
(sorry for the quick translation... i hope it is "readable"...)


Chicken Soup with sweet corn


Ingredients:
(8 servings)


*

3 skinless chicken breasts
*

400 g sweet corn
*

1,25 ltrs chicken stock
*

salt
*

pepper
*

2 egg whites
*

1 tablespoon milk
*

1 tablespoon corn flour dissolved in 2 tablespoons of cold water
*

6-8 spinach leaves, chopped
*

3 chives, finely chopped 



Cut the breasts in thin and long pieces.
In a large pan let boil the sweet corn and the chicken stock.
Add the chicken, reduce heat and let it boil gently for 5 minutes.
Season with salt and pepper.
Whip the egg whites until smooth (not firm peaks). Mix with milk and reserve.
Add the corn flour mixture, stirring until boil.
Add the spinach leaves and chives.
Add the egg withes and milk mixture.
Stir the soup occasionally in a way that as when the egg whites cook become like thin "strings".

(there are lots of other fine recipes... is your customer asking for "Canja de galinha"?)


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the translation! I don't know exactly what he wants other than a chicken soup/stew with lots of vegetables, maybe beans? and cinnamon.

Do you know of anything like that?

Thanks again!


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, Leonor. I have just entered to this thread.

It depends on the dishes in order to be well done. In some recipes, 
do not use too much oil and use spicy ingredient to the minimum level.


----------

